# I am going to school to be a electrician is it worth it?



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Whookidd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I decided to become a electrician so I enrolled in Vatterott college to get my Associate Degree(Applied Electrical Technology). They told me it will take 90weeks to get this degree. I saw all of the classrooms and alot of them are hands on and they even have a small house that we will get work on. My first 60 weeks will get me a Diploma(electrial mechanic). It will cost about 12,000.00 each 30 weeks.I already signed up for the 60weeks and I will continue the next step once I am done with this Diploma. I was approve for federal loans and I have the GI BILL to pay for the federal loans and the next 30 weeks.
> 
> ...


 IMO it's always worth it (going to school).


> Will I start out as a apprentice once I complete my associate degree?


 Probably.


> They tell me it is associate degree but is it really a degree or a certificate stating I completed training to become a electrcian?


 We don't have enough information to answer this question.


> I want to go pass the Associate degree but I dont know the next step can anyone tell me?
> 
> For the next step do I have to go to a big college?
> 
> ...


What is your final goal? Being an electrician is rewarding if you like hands on type of work. If you want to own/run a business, you should take plenty of business courses.

If you want to make a lot of money, you won't do it as a working electrician, you will have to be the owner of a successful business (easier said than done).

Define your goals a little better, make a plan, then execute the plan.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Electricity isn't going to go away, Brother. Get into the growing trends,such as Wind power while you are young and can hump up and down the towers for the big paydays, Maintenance as you get tired.(solar is getting a big push,also).


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

Whookidd said:


> I would like to know is it worth it to go to school? for me it is pretty much paid for by the military for serving this great country.


*YES* school is worth it...especially if you have GI Bill benefits. I to went to school on the GI Bill, one of the greatest benfits of serving in the military! Thank you for your service to our country!



Whookidd said:


> Will I start out as a apprentice once I complete my associate degree?


Depends on the company you go to work for...if you go union yes, if you go open shop it depends. 



Whookidd said:


> They tell me it is associate degree but is it really a degree or a certificate stating I completed training to become a electrcian?


I can't say what the program you are entering does, but I earned an Associate of Applied Science (AAS) Degree in Industrial Electrical Electronic Technology in the program I went through, which sounds similiar to what you are describing.



Whookidd said:


> I want to go pass the Associate degree but I dont know the next step can anyone tell me?
> 
> For the next step do I have to go to a big college?


The next step would be a Bachelor's in Electrical Engineering, which you would likely have to go to a big college to get...depends on what is available in your area.

Hope that helps


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Education is always worth the time involved.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

It is always good to go to school and further your education, that is what will set you apart from others. 

For your last question Rick is right, Electrical Engineering would be the next step to further your education after this. Here's the main thing you will want to find out: 

Is Vatterott college accredited? If not it is highly doubtful that any credits would transfer to a university. If I were in your shoes I would go as far as checking with a local university to see if the credits would transfer after getting your associates. 

I know for a fact that ITT tech credits will not transfer to any of the universities in my area. So I ended up having to take about ten classes over, which is great for a high grade point average (GPA), although will probably be the most boring classes ever.


----------



## Whookidd (Feb 15, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> IMO it's always worth it (going to school). Probably. We don't have enough information to answer this question.
> 
> What is your final goal? Being an electrician is rewarding if you like hands on type of work. If you want to own/run a business, you should take plenty of business courses.
> 
> ...


hardworkingstiff,

I Don't have a final goal as of now, each time I reach the highest level I look else where for a challenge. But my goal right now is I want to become a master electrician or the highest level I can. I want to make money but not alot of money. 30 to 40 dollars a hour is great for my family and I. Heck even 25.00 dollars a hour is alot where I come from. 

My Career goal is I want to work for boeing installing electrician devices in planes. When I was in the Navy we had 3 boeing liasons working with us and the jets that we have and they travelled alot just like us. To be truthful I want to travel with the military as a civilian contractor and do work for them like installing electricity throughout the whole base that is one reason I chose to be a electrician. If I have to go to college to be a electrical engineer to work for boeing than I will do that. From what I read some GI I died due to bad wiring by Iraqi and Afgan electricians.

Reason why I asked about the associate degree or certificate was because I still plan on going to school but to another college I dont want to go to another college and they dont count the 2 years I been with vatterott college as a real college and I have to start a freshman. 

I love hands on work planning and figuring things out for myself. I love to build and work beside people with the same goal in mind. I could own my own business but I am pretty sure I will lose alot of time behind a desk planning everything. 

bobelectric, wind power so pretty good where can I get the info on that?

Thank u for ur replies


----------



## Whookidd (Feb 15, 2009)

TheRICK



TheRick said:


> *YES* school is worth it...especially if you have GI Bill benefits. I to went to school on the GI Bill, one of the greatest benfits of serving in the military! Thank you for your service to our country!
> 
> THANKS I AM GLAD I SERVED.
> 
> ...


Thank and it does helpe me alot.



Thanks randomkiller.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

36 grand for 90 weeks? Holy smokes. I'm in favor of some type of education for electricians, but that price seems high. If it's funny money (GI Bill), maybe it's not a big deal.


----------



## Whookidd (Feb 15, 2009)

chenley said:


> It is always good to go to school and further your education, that is what will set you apart from others.
> 
> For your last question Rick is right, Electrical Engineering would be the next step to further your education after this. Here's the main thing you will want to find out:
> 
> ...


----------



## Whookidd (Feb 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> 36 grand for 90 weeks? Holy smokes. I'm in favor of some type of education for electricians, but that price seems high. If it's funny money (GI Bill), maybe it's not a big deal.


Yes I think it is too High as well, Thats is one reason why I was asking is it work it. Because if it isnt than I can go to another school and get my education without a problem. School doesnt start until april 13th so I still have time to decide. If though the GI BILL isnt my money I still do not want to waste it going to a school that doesnt really matter.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

The big issue is licensing. Every state handles that differently but almost all require many thousands of hours working in the field under supervision and direction of a Journeyman (or Master) and while employed by a legitimate contractor -and- passing a written test; some states also require class time to prepare for the written tests.

Most good contractors will also arrange to send you through a recognized apprentice (and journeyman) school to get the theory and code and other information needed to prepare for those written tests. Some contractors will pay the costs of the schooling and some will even pay you wages while in class.

The second biggest issue and directly related to licensing is reciprocity between the different states. This comes into play when you decide you want to move somewhere else or when a project your company bids on is located in another state. 

THOROUGHLY review your states requirements for licensing as well as a few other states for comparison (pick 2 or 3 where you might see yourself wanting to move).

Accepting full time work (at a lowish wage rate) where you can rack up the qualifying hours as quickly as possible and with company sponsored schooling is going to be a MUCH better use of your time and money than paying $30K+ and then still having to do the hours and (recognized) schooling again.

The biggest hurdle you'll have right now is finding a contractor who is willing (able) to hire on a new green guy. The immediate recession issues will pass but it won't happen in the next 2 months. Have you heard of the helmets to hardhats program? Check it out.

Good luck.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

I didn't pay attention to the price earlier...36K sounds high to me, the 2 year Associate Degree program I went through cost about half that, including books and tools...inflation hasn't been that bad has it? Look into your local community college...probably a lot cheaper!

I would definitely look into your state licensing requirements as Bryan suggested, I know in Maine you are required to have 576 credit hours of school befroe taking a test. Also the degree program I went through counted as 4,000 hours of experience toward the 8,000 required to become a Journeyman Electrician in Maine. The course included a lot of hands on work, and required a semester of Experiential Education (internship). Another bonus is lifetime job placement services through the school.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

THere are many schools set up to help(?) to take the tax payers dollars. Many take military and oth\ers eligble for subsides educations. They charge a lot and sometimes provide a good education and sometimes not.

In my opinion get a job you will learn MORE FASTER and save money. Two years of training would get you just as far as no training in most IBEW locals.


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

For that kind of money you could pay a contractor to hire and train you. That being said knowlege is the one thing that can't be taken away from you. Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

> I didn't pay attention to the price earlier...36K sounds high to me, the 2 year Associate Degree program I went through cost about half that, including books and tools...inflation hasn't been that bad has it? Look into your local community college...probably a lot cheaper!


 
I agree that sounds like a lot of money. I have a A.S. degree in Electrical Construction and Maintenance from LATTC. It is a local community college and it currently cost 20.00 per unit. I have 68 units from that college so the total tuition I paid was about $1400 plus books. All of my general units are transferable because it is a local junior community college.

You may not have to necessarily start off as a apprentice, after I graduated from college at 20 I went straight in to IBEW local 2295, took their test and started off making full scale journeyman wages as a "A" member inside wireman, now getting paid Foreman wages. I know others who we hired straight out of school because we knew they knew controls, PLCs. 

A lot of companies will count 2 years of schooling as time in the field and any reputable school should give you a lot of hands on. Experience cannot be taught though. If you can work part time while going to school that would be a major plus. 



> If you want to make a lot of money, you won't do it as a working electrician, you will have to be the owner of a successful business (easier said than done).


I disagree, what do you consider a lot of money? Their are many opportunities for electricians to make a lot of money. City jobs like water and power pay 46.00 a hour. Thats about 88K per year not including overtime. Hell it won't make you _rich _but you should have no problem supporting a family. My job allows us to work every day, our contract gives us guaranteed overtime, no problem making over six figures per year. I for one do have a C10 contractors license, but do very little side work because its so much easier to work any over time on weekends and make double time. 



> The next step would be a Bachelor's in Electrical Engineering, which you would likely have to go to a big college to get...depends on what is available in your area.


In my opinion Two different fields, most colleges wouldn't even recognize a Electrical A.S. degree units toward a EE degree, the only thing you would probably be able to transfer are the G.E. units. The degree will land you a position where you no longer work with tools. At my company the Electricians make more than the EEs.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Whookidd said:


> My Career goal is I want to work for boeing installing electrician devices in planes.


If that is what you want to do. Most of the guys I went to ITT tech with ended up going to work for Boeing. That was out of the Thornton, CO campus though, not sure if it is the same throughout the U.S. 

As far as the price for what you are getting, 37K does not seem to bad. I paid 30K for an associates at ITT, nine years ago.


----------



## Whookidd (Feb 15, 2009)

chenley said:


> If that is what you want to do. Most of the guys I went to ITT tech with ended up going to work for Boeing. That was out of the Thornton, CO campus though, not sure if it is the same throughout the U.S.
> 
> As far as the price for what you are getting, 37K does not seem to bad. I paid 30K for an associates at ITT, nine years ago.


I will look into ITT Tech thanks!!

I read alot of bad reviews about Vatterott College now I am worried if they as bad as people claim they are then it is not worth going too. I will look into a community college p_logix I was in a rush to sign up and I didnt review my findings first. 

You are right Brian John all they want is money they are pretty high in cost. Hopefully I can cancel since my classes do not start until april 13th.


----------



## bjp_ne_elec (Feb 10, 2009)

Whookidd said:


> My Career goal is I want to work for boeing installing electrician devices in planes.


For this type of work you would at least need a two year degree in Electrical Technology - focusing on electronics. The school you're going to, if I understand your description, is more like a Trades School - with focus on training someone to be an Electrician. The job you describe is more a Technician.



Whookidd said:


> Reason why I asked about the associate degree or certificate was because I still plan on going to school but to another college I don't want to go to another college and they dont count the 2 years I been with vatterott college as a real college and I have to start a freshman.


You have to make sure that the next college you go to will transfer credits. In my case, some portion of my Apprenticeship schooling was transferable in to a two year Community College (2 year Associates Degree) - so I got credits for certain coursed in electrical theory.



Whookidd said:


> I love hands on work planning and figuring things out for myself. I love to build and work beside people with the same goal in mind. I could own my own business but I am pretty sure I will lose alot of time behind a desk planning everything.


This has "I want to be an Electrician" all over it, or "I want to be and Electronics Technician" as well.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Whookidd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I decided to become a electrician so I enrolled in Vatterott college to get my Associate Degree(Applied Electrical Technology). They told me it will take 90weeks to get this degree. I saw all of the classrooms and alot of them are hands on and they even have a small house that we will get work on. My first 60 weeks will get me a Diploma(electrial mechanic). It will cost about 12,000.00 each 30 weeks.I already signed up for the 60weeks and I will continue the next step once I am done with this Diploma. I was approve for federal loans and I have the GI BILL to pay for the federal loans and the next 30 weeks.
> 
> ...


I would avoid any and all of these for profit certificate schools like the plague.
If you can get an AS or something like that from your local community college why spend big bucks on a bogus certificate?
Our trade requires OJT type field experience and specific courses, based on theory and the proficient use of the NEC.
Your local union will provide this training for free, Check out the helmets to hardhats program too!


----------



## Whookidd (Feb 15, 2009)

bjp_ne_elec said:


> For this type of work you would at least need a two year degree in Electrical Technology - focusing on electronics. The school you're going to, if I understand your description, is more like a Trades School - with focus on training someone to be an Electrician. The job you describe is more a Technician.
> 
> 
> You have to make sure that the next college you go to will transfer credits. In my case, some portion of my Apprenticeship schooling was transferable in to a two year Community College (2 year Associates Degree) - so I got credits for certain coursed in electrical theory.
> ...


The school I am going to will give me a associate degree in electrical Technology. I heard this Associate Degree from Vatterott is bogus so I will probably have to pursue another college. before I do I will call the next college I plan to attend to see if they take the credits from Vatterott college. THANKS FOR UR REPLY


----------



## Whookidd (Feb 15, 2009)

jrannis said:


> I would avoid any and all of these for profit certificate schools like the plague.
> If you can get an AS or something like that from your local community college why spend big bucks on a bogus certificate?
> Our trade requires OJT type field experience and specific courses, based on theory and the proficient use of the NEC.
> Your local union will provide this training for free, Check out the helmets to hardhats program too!


 Yeah I am looking at another college right now I think Vatterott is a scam I heard to many bad things and not enough good things.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I think the trade is badly regulated which cannot help but influence those in it, but I also think electricians are needed and will be needed, especially now.

One thing, it is far more physical than many realize.


----------

